# procardia anyone???? how long after do u go into labor???



## sweetdrea

Just wondering if u had been on procatdia during your pregnancy how long after you quit taking it did you go into labor?
I get to quit mine in 3 weeks at 36 weeks. I notice about a hour before my next dose I start contractions or bad cramps. I went without a few doses and man I was hurting.g bad. So currious to hear other ladies that was on it


----------



## Twinkie210

I took it from 33 weeks until 36 weeks for preterm contractions. I was like you and would notice that contractions would start about 45 minutes to an hour before my next dose (I was on 10mg every 4 hrs). However I stopped at 36 weeks and I am still pregnant at 37+4. I still have contractions every now and then, but haven't had any regularly spaced contractions since stopping.


----------



## nikkchikk

I went into labor at 30 weeks and I was put on procardia. I made it to 37 weeks when the doc took me off of the med and bedrest. I went into labor THAT NIGHT! BUT my husband and I did have sex (I was restricted for 7 weeks, gimme a break!). I went into labor within 15 minutes of DTD!


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. I was just put on procardia at 36w2d and was searching for answers of how long I'd be on it (I forgot to ask my dr) I see that most of you get to stop at the time I was put on so I'm confused!


----------



## nikkchikk

..


----------



## corrie anne

Yeah i am surprised they put you on it really! Most docs just let you have the baby if you go into labor at 36 weeks. Ive been on it quite a few times and i have contractions while taking them iadnt got them yet ive been doing awesome this pregnancy with no ptl. If your doc didnt tell you when to stop taking them then i would call and ask or stop at 37 weeks when you are full term.


----------



## ashleywalton

Yeah I stopped at 38. Ended up being induced at 40+2 :)


----------

